# My 3 new additions...



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I couldn't resist....I went to buy goldfish and I noticed the new shipment of bettas. Of course, look what I ended up with :-D


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They are very pretty


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very beautiful fish!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

thank you! 
im pretty excited! Since my rocks are black i went for light colored females so i could easily spot them out! haha


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

They are beautiful, good luck on the sorority!


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow beautiful, this happened to me before too.
I was buying hamster food, then I saw a beautiful Ct Male(Zeus) and I knew I had just had to get him but, he wasn't enough. I quickly fell in love with bettas and I had to get another one(Neptune).So here I am today with my 2 bettas.I am also going to get my 3rd one today, I can't wait!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

glad to know its not only me that it happens too! i plan to get another female today and tank and be done for a while. i have no more room! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I want another so bad. I'm gonna call the little pet shop in town and tell her that if she gets any purple, green or orange crowntails to call me, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about one of each? lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

haha


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> How about one of each? lol


noooo no more! haha with the exception of one


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i want another so bad too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I still want another male.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you for all of the compliments! I love my bettas but Im now on the misson to figure out names for all of them....haha.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The red finned female looks like Nalla used to (my first female, RIP). Awesome fish!!!


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

great looking fish


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I finally snapped a better picture of jasper.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous colors!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Gorgeous colors!!!!!!!!!


 
totaly agreed


----------

